
You can’t avoid surprise medical bills even with a “PhD in surprise billing” - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/2018/5/23/17353284/emergency-room-doctor-out-of-network
======
anoncoward111
as an insurance broker, i can honestly say this guy got lucky (after reading
the whole article)

firstly, it sucks that someone else violently broke his jaw. he should sue and
press charges if possible.

secondly, he was smart to go to an in-network hospital. given the
circumstances of his injury, it all should have been coded under emergency
care and not specialist care. either the doctor/hospital made a mistake, or
deliberately coded it wrong.

In this instance, the doctor maliciously coded it wrong. then, the doctor sent
him a bill for a ton of money andddd.... then the doctor gave up on pursuing
the patient????

that makes absolutely no sense. usually the doctor would sell it to
collections, or just take some crappy rate from the insurance company. why
work for free?

ultimately he got lucky, but everyone needs to know this golden rule:

in the US-- NEVER, EVER freak out about a health care expense bill. it is
literally fake 99% of the time.

if they ever do actually sue you, the judge will just push you to settle out
of court for half the amount.

